# red eyed Enigma Leopard Gecko ?



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Enigma Leopard Gecko and the red eyed enigma what are the genetic make up of these?


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

also the Phantom leopard gecko?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nuggett5 said:


> Enigma Leopard Gecko and the red eyed enigma what are the genetic make up of these?


Balbino Enigma : victory: .


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Enigma bells albino

TUG snow hypo tremper albino effectively a TUG snowglow but with a different desired outcome.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nuggett5 said:


> also the Phantom leopard gecko?


Not so claer as TUG sell both.

Talbino TUG snow
&
Talbino TUG snow hypo.
as
Phantoms


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

cool thanks. how much would I pay for a red eyed enigma?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Depends where from, I have seen them range between £150 and £300


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

nuggett5 said:


> cool thanks. how much would I pay for a red eyed enigma?


last year mine was £300, but his is mega, so clean in colour

but thy are cheaper now:censor:


----------

